# STOLEN BOATS - JAVA & FOREPLAY



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2004)

Last year, in April, I had two boats stolen from my place in Fairplay - an orange (very used) Foreplay and and purple & red Java (MINT condition). If anyone has come across any of these boats for cheap or have known anyone that has acquired them please call me or drop me a line. The Foreplay is just sentimental! I would like to know who they bought them from. PLEASE help! Thanks!!


----------

